
Kotlin 1.0 Beta Candidate Is Out - tbassetto
http://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2015/10/kotlin-1-0-beta-candidate-is-out/
======
mike_hearn
I quite like Kotlin. It was discussed here on HN before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9946527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9946527)

I've written a couple of articles about it

[https://medium.com/@octskyward/why-kotlin-is-my-next-
program...](https://medium.com/@octskyward/why-kotlin-is-my-next-programming-
language-c25c001e26e3)

and one on doing functional programming with it:

[https://medium.com/@octskyward/kotlin-
fp-3bf63a17d64a](https://medium.com/@octskyward/kotlin-fp-3bf63a17d64a)

------
on_and_off
I hope that this will allow the Android tools team to start seriously
considering supporting it with Jack & Jill (if that's not already the case).

------
nikolay
Honestly, what's wrong with Golo [0] or Ceylon [1]?

[0] [http://golo-lang.org/](http://golo-lang.org/)

[1] [http://ceylonlang.org/](http://ceylonlang.org/)

~~~
weird_observer
It seems they have even less "adoption" than Kotlin.

    
    
      Golo is a simple dynamic, weakly-typed language
      that favours explicit over implicit.
    

Not interested.

~~~
nikolay
May apply to Golo, but not to Ceylon, which truly is the better Java.

------
weird_observer
Is it just me, or does this (and the last few milestones) read like a burning
car crash?

The regressions around type parameter syntax and statics feel especially
painful.

If the language keeps getting more and more compromised with every milestone,
why not stick with Java 9? This hardly qualifies as a "better Java" anymore...

~~~
jaysonminard
I've tracked Kotlin for 2+ years, and it has gotten better. The restrictions
are to make sure that decisions that are made after 1.0 are not breaking, but
permit more options. It is called "careful planning." No thanks, Java 9 is
klunky.

